# U2 at Glastonbury



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

For the fans of the greatest rock band in the World (because I say so  okay? :lol don't forget their Glasto' debut is headlining the Pyramid stage tonight, and it's on the Beeb from 9:45pm :thumb:

BBC2 first and then over to BBC4 from 10:30.

So, just a heads up for the fans amongst us


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

off topic I know fav song from the outstanding bono ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, did I hear a protest is planned concerning the tax affairs of Bono?


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

yes it is mate still going to watch it tho got it on now on bbc3 biffy clyro is on


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

It's also on BBC HD


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Morrissey first on BBC Four


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great band, although they should have stopped just before The Joshua Tree


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Not really a U2 fan. No axe to grind, just don't feel their style. Kinda like Springsteen and The Beatles, I appreciate them but they are not in my collection. I'm told i should love them but Meh.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Not the worlds biggest fan but the opening riff of where the streets have no name they just played made the hair on my arms stand up!!

I am comfier in my living room with it on in HD and 5.1 sound but I suppose thats missing the point!
Looks like a good set!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mind you, I see they are still playing the old stuff like "i will follow", which is good.

This is just beautiful....


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What did you reckon then Viper?

I must admit I've not seen u2 perform in years, but it seemed a bit flat to me, almost lacking in energy? Bono lived up the stadium rock god status, bless him, but I guess thy are getting on a bit. The last few minutes were the best for me, old u2 showing through.

Kind of the trouble with big stadium gigs watched on the tv, you don't get that ear ringing that last for days from a high energy small enclosed gig.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Lacked energy ended up on the red button catching a superb performance from Biffy Clyro instead


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Great band, although they should have stopped just before The Joshua Tree


Not liked em since 85


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Neil_S said:


> Morrissey first on BBC Four


He looked about 65 years old and about 20 stones! :doublesho


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Viper said:


> For the fans of the greatest rock band in the World (because I say so  okay? :lol don't forget their Glasto' debut is headlining the Pyramid stage tonight, and it's on the Beeb from 9:45pm :thumb:
> 
> BBC2 first and then over to BBC4 from 10:30.
> 
> So, just a heads up for the fans amongst us


No no no no no - Led Zeppelin are the greatest. They always have been and always will be! :lol:

I watched U2 and quite enjoyed their performance. Cant stand that singer though......but it wouldn't do if we all likedthe same thing! :thumb:

Wot haf you got underneath yor hat today, cute little oirish man?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I agree I thought the performance was a bit flat, but what is for sure, they are accomplished at what they do, technically I thought it was a good performance, but lacked something I can't put my finger on.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Neil_S said:


> it was a good performance, but lacked something I can't put my finger on.


Genuine talent? :lol:

This is an electric performance - dazzling guitarist too;


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I thought Larry was the most unanimated of them all (ok i know he's sat down) but it all just lacked any oomph.

I guess it would be different if you were there, but it was just a bit "dull" on the tv. Compare the passion of Redrocks, not just about the bouncing on the stage, but the way the music is played and it comes out the speakers.

I've got some seriously good U2 bootlegs from the 80's somewhere in my parent's loft (on tape! lol!) and U2 were just a different band. Mind you, i still much preferred the Alarm live, Mike Peters tried to be Bono sometimes, but on stage they were just awesome.


----------



## Harwoodandy (Feb 27, 2010)

Neil_S said:


> I agree I thought the performance was a bit flat, but what is for sure, they are accomplished at what they do, technically I thought it was a good performance, but lacked something I can't put my finger on.


Enthusiasm methinks?

They seemed indifferent and a little bit distant, not a big fan personally although grew up to their early soundtrack under the production of Steve Lillywhite,(War Boy, October) which was them at their best. All went a bit commercial after that, couldn't be helped i suppose and was fairly inevitable given the commercial successes of later albums and tours.

They should be good technically, they've been practising for 30+ years and have unlimited funds behind them. Pity though, you just can't buy that certain something that brings an artist to life and their set at Glastonbury proved that - very lacklustre when compared to some of the other artists that still have that spark (won't name names)

OMG! I sound like a pretentious music journo straight out of the NME c1986!!

Sorry - not intentional!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Melody Maker > NME


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Great band, although they should have stopped just before The Joshua Tree


nah,joshua tree took them to a new level,then fter that they re invented themselves to keep up with the times,but i know what you mean mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Neil_S said:


> I agree I thought the performance was a bit flat, but what is for sure, they are accomplished at what they do, technically I thought it was a good performance, but lacked something I can't put my finger on.


i know what you mean,i watched them perform the fly at the stop the selafield concert years ago and it sounded so raw and alive glasto version was ok but didnt get the juices flowing like the old day's,same as the unforgetable fire that was performed best on the unforgettable fire and joshuatree tours.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've since watched the Glasto performance in full again, and upon second viewing, I actually thought Coldplay were better. Yes I like Coldplay - so what  (I also like Slayer and Kate Bush )


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Viper said:


> I've since watched the Glasto performance in full again, and upon second viewing, I actually thought Coldplay were better. Yes I like Coldplay - so what  (I also like Slayer and Kate Bush )


You like Coldplay and U2! Really?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

For some reason i've just had an 80's flashback of Bono trying to push Cactus World News, i used to think they were alright, but 30 years on i'm not so sure... -






Oh no, im having a pop-rock 80s's trip, help me!





















I'm ashamed to admit i have all of the above tucked away in the loft somewhere, next to some more awful stuff and loads of rather awesome stuff.


----------

